# Teary eye



## renjbaker (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi! I have a 4 month old golden/cocker puppy and he has one eye that tears a lot. I bought the Burts Bees for dogs tears, but wondering if I should be doing something else or is this just hereditary? Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Best to go to the vet to see what is what. Excess tears can have many causes and if it is only in one eye one wonders if there is a bit of irritation to that eye which needs to be addressed.


----------



## lreed89 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd take him to the vet just to be sure. Daisy had watery eyes as a puppy, but it affected both eyes equally. Is he blinking or squinting a lot with that eye, or pawing/rubbing it? If so, it's clearly irritated and he'll need some medicated drops. If not, it might be allergies, but it seems odd that allergies would only affect one eye.

We recently had a watery eye issue with our cat and she ended up having an infection. She didn't respond to the first drops and the vet was concerned it might be herpes. She gave us a different drop and it cleared right up. No more squinting or watering!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Sometimes it's just a blocked tear duct. But only a vet will be able to tell you the reason for the tearing. A blocked duct might resolve with some massage. One of our little dogs had the tear ducts opened a bit when she was spayed.


----------

